# ¿Diptongo -eu-?



## Agró

Salvete. ¿Podría alguien aclararme si "-eu-" en latín era/es un diptongo? Me refiero en concreto a la palabra _deus _(monosílabo si es diptongo o bisílabo si es hiato). El asunto me parece relevante porque la RAE recomienda acentuar las palabras latinas cuando las usamos en castellano, siguiendo las reglas de acentuación que correspondaa a cada caso. Así, hay que acentuar _currículum vítae_, por ejemplo. La duda me surje con _tedeum _(de _Te Deum_, evidentemente). No aparece acentuada y eso me hace pensar que, o bien es un bisílabo agudo (te-deum), o bien es un trisílabo (te-de-um), en cuyo caso debería haber una tilde sobre la segunda 'e' (llana acabada en 'm', como _maremágnum, _o _quórum_). ¿Qué opináis, queridos foreros? Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Creo que se trata de una excepción. Según sé, la palabra _deus_ es de origen griego...


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

The word _deus _is not from Greek - there is no etymological connexion between _deus_  and _theos _(strange but true). But, _eu_ is a diphthong in Greek and so it is also in Greek names and words transliterated into Latin, e.g. Eleusis, three syllables not four. _Deus_ certainly has two syllables, like _meus_, the root being _de-_, and _-us/-um_ merely the inflected ending.
Sorry not to write in Spanish.


----------



## relativamente

En este artículo de wikipedia se aclara bastante todo lo del acento latino.
http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lat%C3%ADn/Alfabeto_latino._Pronunciaci%C3%B3n
 Habría quizá que añadir que se supone que había un acento prehistórico que luego cambió a la prosodia de la época clásica. La pronunciación siguió cambiando aunque en el siglo V todavía algunos poetas escribían buenos versos con el sistema de clásico pero luego creo que ya no (me refiero a autores de Latín como lengua materna), y la pronunciación medieval es más o menos la que usa ahora la Iglesia.
Así pues, si hay que acentuar "maremágnum" por la misma razón habría que acentuar "tedéum" en mi opinión no especialmente cualificada.
Por cierto AE si que es diptongo, por lo tanto vitae no debería llevar acento, pero como mucha gente pronuncia de esa manera quizá esté justificado, pero eso tiene poco que ver con lo que fue la lengua latina.


----------



## Mezzofanti

_Heu, euge_ etc son diptongos. _Deus, reus, meus_, no son diptongos.   ¡ Hay que consultar un diccionario !


----------



## Outsider

Stoicorum_simia said:


> The word _deus _is not from Greek - there is no etymological connexion between _deus_  and _theos _(strange but true).


No connexion with _theos_, but I believe there is one with _Zeus_...


----------



## Stoicorum_simia

Outsider said:


> No connexion with _theos_, but I believe there is one with _Zeus_...


Yes, I think so, and there to complicate matters the _eu _is a diphthong. But _Zeus _relates also to Latin _divus_, the oblique cases being (in one form at least) _Dia_, _Dios _etc.


----------



## Agró

Mezzofanti said:


> _Heu, euge_ etc son diptongos. _Deus, reus, meus_, no son diptongos.   ¡ Hay que consultar un diccionario !



Gracias. ¿Podrías indicar algún enlace de diccionarios latinos donde pueda comprobarse la separación silábica?

Bien, ya sabemos que _deus _es un hiato y que la vocal tónica es la 'e'. ¿Cómo es posible entonces que los académicos opinen que 'eu' es un diptongo y que _tedeum _es un bisílabo agudo? Y, por otra parte, ¿por qué recomiendan acentuar _vítae _cuando _ae_ sí es diptongo?


----------



## Jenesaisrien

Agró said:


> Bien, ya sabemos que _deus _es un hiato y que la vocal tónica es la 'e'. ¿Cómo es posible entonces que los académicos opinen que 'eu' es un diptongo y que _tedeum _es un bisílabo agudo? Y, por otra parte, ¿por qué recomiendan acentuar _vítae _cuando _ae_ sí es diptongo?



No estoy segura de entender a qué apunta tu duda ....el problema de la tilde en los términos que citás es un problema de reglas de acentuación del castellano, no del latín. Son palabras de origen latino pero castellanizadas (un poco forzadamente, pero eso es otra cuestión). Tedeum no lleva tilde porque eu es diptongo en castellano y por lo tanto es una aguda terminada en m. Ae es diptongo en latín pero no en castellano y por lo tanto vítae sería una esdrújula, si no me equivoco.

Si vamos al latín, hasta donde yo sé el diptongo eu es  raro en latín clásico. Quizás se encuentre en palabras de origen griego que comienzan con eu, pero en palabras propiamente latinas hay pocos ejemplos, generalmente apócopes en los que cayó la e final. 

En la página 38 de este libro hay un breve comentario sobre la evolución de los diptongos latinos y las correspondientes mutaciones vocálicas. En caso de que no puedas abrir el link, la referencia es Iniciación a la Fonética, Fonología y Morfología Latinas, José Molina Yévenes, Universitat de Barcelona.

http://books.google.com/books?id=Wv...inos+++eu&source=gbs_summary_s&cad=0#PPA39,M1


----------



## Miguel Hernández

Perdón, pero no se  supone que a la hora de acentuar en latín, tendríamos que acentuar según las normas latinas y no las castellanas? Pero mi pregunta es porqué unas veces -eu- es diptongo y otras no, según todo lo que habéis dicho? Gracias


----------



## Probo

Miguel Hernández said:


> Perdón, pero no se supone que a la hora de acentuar en latín, tendríamos que acentuar según las normas latinas y no las castellanas? Pero mi pregunta es porqué unas veces -eu- es diptongo y otras no, según todo lo que habéis dicho? Gracias


  Hola Miguel y bienvenido: No, no podemos acentuar según las normas del latín, sencillamente porque en latín no existen tildes. La RAE recomineda (o prescribe) que se acentúen las palabras extranjeras según la pronunciación en su idioma original, *pero según las reglas ortográficas del español*. A mí me parece una medida sabia y sensata, pero genera ciertas incoherencias (pocas) que resultan un tanto molestas. La lengua es algo muy vivo, y lugares como este foro sirven para tomar conciencia de estos problemas y ayudar, modestamente, a solventarlos. Saludos.


----------



## Miguel Hernández

Probo said:


> Hola Miguel y bienvenido: No, no podemos acentuar según las normas del latín, sencillamente porque en latín no existen tildes. La RAE recomineda (o prescribe) que se acentúen las palabras extranjeras según la pronunciación en su idioma original, *pero según las reglas ortográficas del español*. A mí me parece una medida sabia y sensata, pero genera ciertas incoherencias (pocas) que resultan un tanto molestas. La lengua es algo muy vivo, y lugares como este foro sirven para tomar conciencia de estos problemas y ayudar, modestamente, a solventarlos. Saludos.



Gracias por la bienvenida Probo. Un cosa, creo que aunque el latín no tenga tildes, tiene, de todas formas, reglas de acentuación, sino como lo pronunciaban los romanos?


----------



## Probo

Sí, por supuesto que tiene normas de acentuación, y bastante sencillas por cierto. Te pido disculpas porque es posible que no haya entendido bien tu primera pregunta. En todo caso, el español, salvo alguna rara excepción, respeta escrupulosamente la acentuación latina, pero coloca las tildes de acuerdo con las reglas del español. Saludos otra vez.


----------



## Nikkez

Los diptongos latinos son au - æ - œ - ei - eu; siendo estos dos últimos menos frecuentes.

Ah, y el Latín tiene una acentuación teórica, me parece TOTALMENTE IGNORANTE que intenten adaptar un idioma con fines extraeclesiáticos.

Además, los gramáticos romanos inventaron el sistema de acentuación de sílabas, al determinar si eran largas o breves (ā o ă, respectivamente); sólo que no se utilizaba en la práctica. Además, según las reglas del español, _pastor_ se pronunciaría _pastōr_, sin embargo, no existen palabras agudas. Por ende, repudio ese consejo de la Real Academia.

Y la separación el Latín es distinta. Tierra: tie-rra. _Terra: ter-ra_.


----------

